# Fractured Hip



## cwt45 (Jun 23, 2013)

My elderly GSB (13yrs) has been diagnosed with a fracture to the femur head in her hip. I am reluctant to put her under anaesthetic at this age. She is very alert and well and can walk when she goes slow, but she always tries to rush and that is when she stumbles and has trouble.
Does anyone have any experience with this injury?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

If she is otherwise healthy I would do an FHO. The pain she has to endure without it is horrible. Have them do BW, place a IV cath and fix it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

